# What happened too..



## CSCTech (Aug 24, 2010)

.. the General, What Went Wrong and Punching Bag forum? :/

Havn't been on in a while sorry.


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 24, 2010)

Please see ControlBooth - Individual Forum Updates .


----------

